# Pomegranates melt away plaque???



## amateurmale (Nov 16, 2013)

Did I read that right?

Powerful Health Benefits of the Pomegranate


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah i love POM juice but its expensive or also 2 pomegranets for 5$ too..Excellent antioxident but u gotta eat or drink a lot .imo


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 16, 2013)

Very cool stuff. And I already have some in the fridge


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 17, 2013)

Is that moonshine triple?.lol.   feds rollin dirty in ptown.lol


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Is that moonshine triple?.lol.   feds rollin dirty in ptown.lol



Yup. I always take my pomegranate juice with 32oz of white lightning. Keeps my liver healthy.


----------



## Sully (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm always skeptical when someone tells me how a certain food is so miraculous, and immediately after tries to sell me said food in a pill form. If you look hard enough, you can find a study that'll prove almost anything you want. When the studies are followed by a sales pitch, my bullshit alarm starts going off.


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 17, 2013)

Lil' Sully said:


> I'm always skeptical when someone tells me how a certain food is so miraculous, and immediately after tries to sell me said food in a pill form. If you look hard enough, you can find a study that'll prove almost anything you want. When the studies are followed by a sales pitch, my bullshit alarm starts going off.



Totally agree. But pom juice is tasty and I haven't seen any studies that say it's bad for me.


----------



## dorian777 (Nov 17, 2013)

POM in the offseason is good stuff.


----------



## Sully (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't get me wrong triple, I'm not saying pomegranates aren't good for you. I just don't like someone telling me how good it is and then immediately trying to sell it to me in the form of a pill when I can just as easily drink the juice or eat the actual fruit itself. 

I like pomegranates and POM juice, but I'd much rather get the benefits by drinking it rather than taking it in a pill.


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 18, 2013)

Lil' Sully said:


> Don't get me wrong triple, I'm not saying pomegranates aren't good for you. I just don't like someone telling me how good it is and then immediately trying to sell it to me in the form of a pill when I can just as easily drink the juice or eat the actual fruit itself.
> 
> I like pomegranates and POM juice, but I'd much rather get the benefits by drinking it rather than taking it in a pill.



I hear you on that. I hate getting sold shit. Who even knows if the pill form works the same? The research was with juice.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 18, 2013)

Loaded with antioxidents which is proven. I like the seeds cause to eat them u burn calories cussin as u try and get the bastards outa that skin.. many people use a bowl a water and mess with the seeds cause they sink...and white skin  floats to the surface.


----------

